# Yeah...another big guy needs hydration pak thread



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Searched...found some good info but lacked the details I was looking for. The only one thread that people gave body measurements was from 2004, so I am hoping for some more up to date info if there is any. I am 6'2" and about 300 pounds. I have a 54" chest and 60" around the shoulders. Waist at the moment is about 45" and I have a slightly long torso. Imagine a football lineman build. 

Unfortunately I don't have anyplace to go to try on packs so I am limited to info from the internet and trial and error ordering online. Anyone out there with similar body proportions that can offer some help? 

Packs I have been looking at online are the Camelbak HAWG, Havok, and Mule. Hydrapak Big Sur, and I was really interested in the Wingnut Gear Hyper 3.0 until I saw the price. I am trying not to go that high in price on a pack I am only going to use for biking and maybe short hikes.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I went ahead and ordered a Hydrapak Big Sur. The reviews were really good and I found it online for $30 with a 1 year no questions asked return policy so no problem if it is not the pack for me. Still up for any other suggestions just in case and to possibly help others that may be looking for similar info.


----------



## iloop (Oct 5, 2008)

*You did good*

Big Sur is my recommendation. I have one and it's excellent. It fits good, has ample space for gear and small items, and its reservoir is the best in the market, IMHO.
I have a similar build to yours. Slightly taller, somewhat heavier...
BTW - I once lost the bag and bought a CamelBak mule to replace it. A very big disappointment. Luckily I found the Hydrapak later... 

HTH,
Uri


----------



## litany (Nov 25, 2009)

I'd look into the deuter packs with air comfort--basically keeps the pack off your back and keeps you much, much cooler.


----------



## bgowland (Apr 27, 2011)

I know this thread is old but where did you order it online for $30?

Thanks

Bill


----------



## VAC357 (May 16, 2011)

bgowland said:


> I know this thread is old but where did you order it online for $30?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Bill


Searched and found here Hydrapak Big Sur  ... Have until 7/12/11 to take advantage of the sale


----------



## ZmyDust (May 13, 2011)

For anybody else reading I've been happy so far with my camelbak mule. Dont use the waiste strap and rarely the chest strap. Dont even know its there on a ride (until i take it off)I like the extra space for tubes, pumps, all the tools I might need. Not cheap though. Paid $80 shipped from amazon. I'm 6'5 260ish.


----------



## Sylar (Jul 10, 2011)

I use the Mule as well....plenty of storage!


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I like the Hawg. Like a Mule on steroids.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

I've had a couple of HAWGs over the years (wait a minute, that didn't come out quite right ) and liked them for the most part. I have been using a Mule NV for the past year or so. The Camelbaks seem to get a little larger as time goes by. The Mule I have now is noticeably larger than the HAWGs I had in the past, and more comfortable too.

Lots of options these days including Deuter, Osprey, Dakine, Ergon, and Lezyne among others.


----------



## SConaP1 (Jul 13, 2011)

any of the military camelbak's will work great. They are made to go over layers and body armour. 
my 54" chest has no problems with either the Mule or the HAWG. (or the BFM, or MotherLode)

BUT...my love is still my ATS RAID. Google it if you need to. first technical pack for the soldier worth a darn (back in the '90's)

40+ page love fest for the RAID over at lightfighter.net.

totally bombproof - guaranteed forever (if you can break it!)
compression straps mean it can get flat as a pancake if you run it basically empty
it's an easy 3-day pack when you let out the straps...or anything in-between.
frame sheet means non bulge for your water bladder (optional, but worth it @ sub $20)
pretty much endless options of internal organization with the add-on molle/pouch organizers
internal load compression straps mean nothing you put in ever moves around.

seriously...I suppose it's wrong on some levels...but RAID gets much love from me.


----------



## NeedO2 (Aug 4, 2011)

Anyone have an Osprey pack?


----------



## kuykendallc (May 30, 2011)

Bought the big sur based on this thread. I am 6'5" and it fits great.


----------



## 930 (Feb 8, 2011)

NeedO2 said:


> Anyone have an Osprey pack?


I have the raptor 9 and love it. The little things like the magnetic tube & airflow straps & back makes it standout in my mind. It disappears when I put it on & hugs my body perfectly so I don't notice it, even on very technical descents.

That said, you might want to try one on if your chest is over about 48 and waist is over 42 (these are estimates looking at the left over straps from my since 44 chest & 37 waist).


----------

